# Btec



## Nathan_1986 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Im going over to Australia next week. Im a qualified motor meechanic here in the UK which i have done since leaving school and im now 24. I have a National Btec Certificate in Vehicle Repair and Technology. Is this usually a sufficient level of qualification to be sponsored by an employer. Will I have to show my certificates when applying for residency? 

Thanks 

Nathan


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Nathan_1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im going over to Australia next week. Im a qualified motor meechanic here in the UK which i have done since leaving school and im now 24. I have a National Btec Certificate in Vehicle Repair and Technology. Is this usually a sufficient level of qualification to be sponsored by an employer. Will I have to show my certificates when applying for residency?
> 
> ...


I'd not be surprised Natham if there aren't too many people on the forum having had the motor mechanic experience to answer your question re Btec.
Most people in Australia other than those people who are involved in doing assessments will have little idea of the structure of UK qualifications and their assessment for Australia.

The only way of finding out on the assessment will be to put in an application for that.

You'll need an assessment for a skilled visa application and not sure whether you actually need to supply copies of your qualification certificate as that would be superfluous to providing an assessment certificate but have a look at the visa you're going to look at and each visa has an *eligibility section *as well as a section titled *applying for this visa*, it also having a *Checklist* which is not just a good reference but for some visas is to be included with an application.

Read those sections and the Checklist.

In all skilled visas, a qualification/skill assessment is the springboard and you cannot avoid having to get that done.


----------

